# Laminate Flooring.. Glue or Nail?



## nick114920 (Sep 24, 2007)

When installing laminate flooring i usually just use the flooring glue they sell at the depot... i had one guy tell me to use a finish nailer and nail it down instead (subfloor is 3/4 ply)... i had another guy told me to not use glue or nails.. he said because it expands he uses nothing... just lay it wall to wall and molding around your edges... thoughts????


----------



## Stewy (Nov 11, 2007)

best to follow the manufacturers instructions


----------



## davy crockett (Dec 19, 2007)

Laminate as in laminate or laminated wood as in real veneer? Is it going to float or not? Floating laminate floors are not glued or nailed to sub, only glued together and that is getting scarce.Manufacturer wil want you to do it his way to avoid warranty issues.


----------



## pscinteriors (May 18, 2008)

most laminate floors i only use Elmers wood glue so my joints wont seperate, but it not necesary. By default allways go by manufacturers specs. I have never seen nails in the specs by the BTW. It will ruin the product unless you are talking about engineered hardwood which is crp.


----------



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

nick114920 said:


> When installing laminate flooring i usually just use the flooring glue they sell at the depot... i had one guy tell me to use a finish nailer and nail it down instead (subfloor is 3/4 ply)... i had another guy told me to not use glue or nails.. he said because it expands he uses nothing... just lay it wall to wall and molding around your edges... thoughts????


I don't know of any laminate floor that gets glued or nailed down, maybe the joints get glued on some, like the old pergo. its a floating floor, its suppose to move. And it had better have the required expansion space along the wall edges.

I think your friend was spotted recently.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

As stated: Follow the specific Flooring manufacturer's instructions. If you don't, you may end up voiding the warranty, that the client is assuming is enforce....


----------

